

Ask HN: Apps for travel - Nib

I traveling to the United States this October. I was wondering, what would some imp. Apps be so that Im able to enjoy the trip ?
======
mct
When I'm travelling internationally, a currency converter is always a good one
to have.

You can try searching for public transit apps specific to the cities you'll be
visiting. Depending on where you'll be travelling, there are some nice ones
that have built-in maps of the transit system, trip planning, and real-time
departure estimates. For a city like San Francisco, you may need more than one
to cover the various public transit providers available (BART vs MUNI, etc).
Lacking a specific app, you may want to just bookmark mobile versions of the
public transit provider's website.

I also like installing a maps program that can make use of offline data. On
Android, there's OsmAnd. That way, even if you no longer have data service,
you can use the GPS to get a sense of where you are and what's nearby.

TripIt can be nice for keeping your travel itinerary easily accessible \-- but
of course it's always good to have hardcopies either on your person or in your
carry-on.

Good luck!

------
cheeaun
1\. Yelp - useful for reviews.

2\. Foursquare - for place recommendations

3\. ForeverMap 2 - for offline maps

4\. Uber/Lyft/Sidecar - useful when it's not easy to take cabs or public
transports

~~~
jpn
When you get the chance, check out
[Bonjournal]([https://bonjourn.al](https://bonjourn.al))!

[Bonjournal]([https://bonjourn.al](https://bonjourn.al)) is the simple way to
record and share your travel adventures. The app helps you easily collect all
the beautiful moments, stories and pictures from your journey into a single
narrative.

\- Create beautiful travel journals, even without internet connection. \-
Share your travel journals via Facebook, Twitter and email. \- Export your
journals to PDFs, to enjoy them forever. \- Follow your friends along their
journeys. \- Explore the experiences of fellow travel enthusiasts.

[Bonjournal]([https://bonjourn.al](https://bonjourn.al))

------
archagon
Definitely Yelp. It's huge over here.

